# MAC neutrals VS Urban Decay Naked Palette



## blizzard baby (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all - 

My luggage was stolen during our recent vacation. All my make up in gonzo...: ((

Looking to start over. I had a lot of MAC neutrals ('shroom, naked lunch, twinks, etc.) 

Saw the Urban Decay Naked Palette today and salesperson suggested it. Also saw on line that Carmindy (from What Not to Wear) suggests some Stila neutrals. Not sure if I should go that way, or go repurchase

some of my favs from MAC. Any suggestions? 

I'm a stay at home mom, 40, like a natural look, but like my make up. 

Also, need to replace my assortment of brushes. Should I just pick up some Sonia K's at Target, or buy some MAC brushes, or

any others for that matter. 

Any and all suggestions are welcome. I'm overwhelmed. 

Thanks SO much.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 31, 2011)

Omg that's terrible!!!   I personally like UD a thousand times more than MAC.  I don't think I've ever heard 1 complaint about the naked palette.  Welcome to MUT btw!


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd get the Naked Palette. Maybe get some Sigma brushes, those are affordable and quality.


----------



## xPunzx (Sep 3, 2011)

UD Naked any day of the week! lots of lovely neutrals but gives you the option of glamming up if you do ever want to!

Brushes - if you want to save money try some of ELFs studio line. I really like most of them! Oh and I really like Crown brushes!


----------



## xPunzx (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh Ive also heard great things about Lauren Luke brushes: *edited by mod* and Sam Chapman (both youtube gurus) - not tried them myself though!


----------



## Corina M (Sep 8, 2011)

I have to go against the flow on this one... As famous as the UD palette might be I wouldn't suggest it, especialy if you are in your 40's. It only(or mostly) has shiny colors wich sadly are not a good choice for anyone over 25-30, since they emphasize the fine wrinkles around your eyes. If you want a good palette of neutrals, I would actually recommend the NYX Nude on Nude. It has more colors than the UD one, more than half with matte finish, good quality and most important: much cheaper.

As for the Sonia Kashuk brushes, the black ones are really great, but stay away from the white ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 8, 2011)

Im in my 30's and use the Naked palette regularly.  I think it depends on the person and how they apply the color. 

Some in shimmer (in my opinion) never hurt anyone.

 



> Originally Posted by *Corina M* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to go against the flow on this one... As famous as the UD palette might be I wouldn't suggest it, especialy if you are in your 40's. It only(or mostly) has shiny colors wich sadly are not a good choice for anyone over 25-30, since they emphasize the fine wrinkles around your eyes. If you want a good palette of neutrals, I would actually recommend the NYX Nude on Nude. It has more colors than the UD one, more than half with matte finish, good quality and most important: much cheaper.
> 
> As for the Sonia Kashuk brushes, the black ones are really great, but stay away from the white ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's a thread on all the possible dupes for the Naked Palette.

It's long - but very informative.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/117059/dupe-of-urban-decay-naked-palette


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg that's terrible!!!   I personally like UD a thousand times more than MAC.  I don't think I've ever heard 1 complaint about the naked palette.  Welcome to MUT btw!



same over here.. i've done extensive research on the UD palette before actually buying it and didn't read one bad review. and i LOVE it. if you like neutrals, you'll love the UD palette!

also.. i hope someone covered the "damage" for you.. wow.. that's terrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wouldn't know what to do if my stuff got stolen!


----------



## YoursEvermore (Sep 12, 2011)

Can I vote for both? I love my UD palette, but I have a MAC pro-palette that's dedicated to neutral colors too and they both get equal love. But, if you're looking for something cost effective, UD is the way to go. With UD you get 12 eyeshadows for $48, versus the 15 and $225+ you'd have to spend to replace a MAC pro-palette. Or, there's the drugstore option: NYX Nude on Nude palette (http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/products/eyes/palettes/nude-nude), which has 20 eyeshadows and 10 lip colors for $25.

And as far as brushes, I vote for Sigma, Sonia Kashuk (Target) and/or the Samantha Chapman Real Techniques brushes.

I hope that helps in light of really sucky circumstances.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

